# Caught vbottom a gift



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Suppose to meet up with Ed later today. Just caught this baby on passion pink shrimp. One solid thump, I mean a solid thump. Tides are way way low now


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

After Ed left caught the twin of the 1st one


----------

